# Scaling on ends of ears



## BCgroomer (Apr 21, 2010)

I first noticed it after I had to shave her down because her 2nd owners had let her become severly matted. I figured it was just the dead skin cells not being able to shed. But as time went by her ears never really stopped shedding. I don't know what's causing this but I have noticed that if her rump doesn't get brushed enough she gets a light scaling there too (but that usually not a problem, I love brushing my StPoo :biggrin: ). She usually has very good skin on the rest of her body. Also, down inside her ears she gets a brown buildup of something and it's has a very scaley appearance.The only thing is the inside ear buildup gets cleaned out a lot easier and stays away alot longer. I just don't know what to do about the scaling on the ends of her ears.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

It might be SA. Could be allergies too. You might check with the vet next time you are in. Good luck, hope its nothing much in the end.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

I'd have it checked out. Could be allergies; could be an infection from the previous poor hygiene; could be SA. I haven't seen SA, but have heard it frequently shows up first on ears.


----------



## A'n'A Mom (Dec 4, 2010)

From what I've heard from owners/breeders who have been through it, the involvement in the ears with SA is more typically a dark, waxy gunk inside the ears that gets very hard. 

For scaling on the ends of the ear leathers and on the rump, my guess is it's more likely an allergy or some type of skin infection (bacteria, virus, parasite). If you have a veterinary dermatologist in your area, I'd suggest checking there. I know specialists have a reputation for being more expensive, but they've probably seen just about every condition and can get to the answer more quickly than many vets who have only a cursorly knowledge of skin problems and can put you though lots of expensive tests trying to find the problem.
Good luck!


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

This might be a different thing entirely in poodles, but I see this occasionally in schnauzers that I groom, and found in an old library book entirely about canine skin conditions that it was a vitamin deficiency particular to some breeds (I don't remember poos being among them, but it's possible). Either they don't get enough in the food they eat or they simply don't process that amino acid correctly and may need more of it supplemented.

Again, might be a different thing for poodles, but it's another thought.

(I need to check that book out again!)


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

A'n'A Mom said:


> From what I've heard from owners/breeders who have been through it, the involvement in the ears with SA is more typically a dark, waxy gunk inside the ears that gets very hard.
> 
> For scaling on the ends of the ear leathers and on the rump, my guess is it's more likely an allergy or some type of skin infection (bacteria, virus, parasite). If you have a veterinary dermatologist in your area, I'd suggest checking there. I know specialists have a reputation for being more expensive, but they've probably seen just about every condition and can get to the answer more quickly than many vets who have only a cursorly knowledge of skin problems and can put you though lots of expensive tests trying to find the problem.
> Good luck!


Are you aware of any photos of what this might look like. Owen has something very similar to what you descibe in his ears that I assumed was an ear infection. It's very thick and almost crust like when I clean. I actually thought I was cleaning off a scab the first time I did it but turns out it isn't. He also has a spot on his rump above his tail that is flaky and a little crusty. Haven't been for our vet appt yet, they didn't have anything until the end of this week :/ It's not black and gooy like what you normally see in ear infections.


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

Scaling of ears and crusty skin are both symptoms of SA, the only way to know for sure is a OFA biopsy. Links below to the SA study and also the OFA ap for SA biopsy. Unfortunately most Vets know very little about SA. 

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals: Sebaceous Adenitis

http://www.offa.org/pdf/saapp_bw.pdf


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I have 2 dogs that I groom that have this....one is a cocker and the other is a mix...long, pendulous ears with what appears to be a rim like pie-crust around the lower edge of the ear.. Nothing takes it away...too much picking and it bleeds....so I have come to the point that I bathe, shave and trim but I leave that pie-crust alone.


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

Next time try soaking down the scaly area with a oil, baby oil will work. Let the oil soak in and bathe as you normally would. It is kind of like removing the crusty stuff from a babies head who has cradle cap, if you pick at it it bleeds but if you let it soak a bit in oil it will loosen and come off without damaging the skin under it.


----------

